# 1968 GTO Hood Lock



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys I am in the middle of restoring my 1968 GTO and I would like to have a lock on my hood to keep any regular Joe from opening it. Do you guys know of any aftermarket part I can use without modifying anything.

Thanks


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Is this a widespread problem? I don't think 99% of the population even knows how to open the hood on a 47 year old car.


----------



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

No I guess not


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Heck, half the time I don't even run a hood. 

What about an alarm system? You can have it notify your phone. 

You could also put a chain and padlock on it.

I have locking hood pins on my fiberglass hood but you may no want to cut any holes in your hood.

Could you disconnect the external hood release and install a cable? I would think that would be the easiest and most inconspicuous way.:thumbsup:

I installed a cable release for my trunk because my battery is back there and I removed the lock from the trunk.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Stuntmanw,

Do a search for "mechanical hoodlock" in your search engine. You should see several kits that have a handle with a keyhole that mounts under your dash and is connected to the hood latch with a cable. Some have an ignition cut-out wire.

On my car, I didn't remove the stock hood latch. It can't be operated by hand because the locking cable holds it in place firmly. You have to unlock the handle with the key, twist the handle 90 degrees, and then pull the handle.


----------

